# 2019 SEL strut noise?



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Any idea what causes this noise, and how to fix it?






I assume this is the strut boot rubbing? A few days ago I rotated the boot a quarter turn and the noise went away. Back now and turning the boot doesn’t fix it. Can’t get grease up there, I don’t have a jack and haven’t tried to take the wheel off.


----------



## Atlas19nova (Jan 14, 2019)

I have the same issue. asked them about it after the 1000 mile inspection and they said it would be ordered and replaced under warranty. They said it could take two weeks because many people have the same issue.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Did they say what the issue was? Strut bad? dust boot put on improperly? Dust boot made of some cheap material that is loud when it rubs?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have it too. Can only hear at low speeds when turning. Very annoying though and slowly getting worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch (Aug 17, 1999)

i pulled the boot down and then pushed it back up to “reseat” it. it was tough to pull down because they had it jammed up in there too far. 

No more squeaking from the strut boots.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Thanks, I was hoping that would work. I have tried but it didn’t come down easy and I didn’t want to break or rip something. Did you jack it up, take off the wheel first or just reach between the springs and pull?


----------



## Hutch (Aug 17, 1999)

I just reached between the spring coils and pulled until I could get my finger on top of the boot. I then tried to work around the top of the boot pulling it down. It takes a lot of patience to get at it (it's tough to reach all the way around). I was too lazy to jack up the front, but I imagine it would be easier to pull the boot down with the front unloaded.

On my Atlas, the top of the boot was caught between the spring and the strut tower for maybe 1/3 of the circumference.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

TSB 40-18-1 Front Suspension Strut Noise is suppose to address this issue for specific VINs. “Original boot design is too long, causing contact with the bump stop and creating a noise.” Solution is an improved, shorter dust boot. They have diagnostic procedures with videos for service techs. Had mine done today, so far so good.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Can confirm for my 2018 SEL Premium*

Just took my 2018 SEL Premium AWD into the dealer in Atlanta. It started making a slight noise a couple of months ago but has since worsened. SUV has about 6,000 miles on it. The tech confirmed the TSB and the fact that the strut boots are too long. He also said it's going to take several weeks to get the parts in as they appear to be in demand. They took the boots off, lubed them up, and put them back on indicating that it will minimize the sound until they get the replacements in.

The build date on the Atlas I believe was July 2018.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

huntrm said:


> Just took my 2018 SEL Premium AWD into the dealer in Atlanta. It started making a slight noise a couple of months ago but has since worsened. SUV has about 6,000 miles on it. The tech confirmed the TSB and the fact that the strut boots are too long. He also said it's going to take several weeks to get the parts in as they appear to be in demand. They took the boots off, lubed them up, and put them back on indicating that it will minimize the sound until they get the replacements in.
> 
> The build date on the Atlas I believe was July 2018.


Same for me yesterday though they claimed they'd have the parts in a few days. We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

My 2019 is having the same trouble with about 1,000 miles.


----------

